
Show HN: React Planner – Draw a 2D floor plan and visualize it in 3D mode - chrvadala
https://github.com/cvdlab/react-planner
======
chrvadala
Hi all, this project shows the result that I and my working group have
obtained about a study of 2D/3D graphic with React + Redux + Immutable +
ThreeJS. This is a React Component that can be used to draw floor plan and
visualize it in 3D mode. I hope that our experience will be useful to the
community.

------
safeharbourio
Looks fantastic, you might want to add an example to the demo, so guys looking
at it for the first time have something to visualise/examine without having to
learn to create diagrams first. Really looks good.

